# So, You Really Like Hops!



## THE DRUNK ARAB (14/11/03)

Here is an article about hop madness.
Sorry about the size and quality h34r: 
Actually I hope this works!!!!  

TDA 

View attachment hoppy1.tif


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (14/11/03)

next page 

View attachment hoppy2.tif


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (14/11/03)

finally 

View attachment hoppy3.tif


----------



## kook (14/11/03)

I *will* be brewing a double IPA before the end of this year. I hope to brew it within a fortnight, so that I can have it ready for NYE. We'll see how I go though.

My current recipe is aiming for 7.5-8.5%, and 75-90 IBU dependant on how much malt I end up using. I was originally thinking 100 IBUs, but after reading that article I think I'll tone it down just a little.

I'm going to go with northern brewer (90min) and cascade (60min) for bittering, cascade (20min) and saaz (15min) for flavour, and cascade for aroma (dry hops).
Lots of light LME, along with some belgian biscuit malt, carapils, and dark crystal malt.

I want a beer that will frighten my mates, and I think something this bitter surely will. I'm hoping it will frighten me


----------



## nicko (14/11/03)

daaaaaaaaaaaaamn kook

serious ipa there 


i made an american pale with just 30ibu of chinook, kinda overpowering for the beer i rekon with this hop anyway


----------



## Jovial_Monk (14/11/03)

hmmmmmm IPA

India *Pale* ale

i.e. no crystal


Kook, brew the IPA just pale malt, 100 IBU
store a year, it will be delightful with extreme bitterness having mellowed into wonderful complex flavor



Jovial Monk


----------



## jayse (14/11/03)

i think for us not really giving a stuff about style or tradition that using some crystal malt is good.

traditionally they didn't so they could get a low f.g to help presserve the beer.

now for ours we don't want them to mellow we want to drink them reasonably fresh and get a major hit in the face. 

the originals were made out of need, where ours are made because we are crazy malt, hop and alcohol heads.

anyway although i call my full on ales i.p.a they really aren't traditional.
thats the joy of craft brewing your own beer. iam looking at making the big i.p.a.s, we get teasted with on the american sites. they can finish as high as 1.019 and be quite alot darker and sweeter with more body.
an original would finish below 1.008.
with a fg of 1.019 in those days the extra sugars the yeast can't consume would be consumed by bacteria on the voyage.
so high alc content and hops and very little sugars left the bacteria didn't even bother having a go at the beer.

anyway does this makes sense?
should we call them ' xtra xtra extra special bitters'
i just call them i.p.a and be done with it. iam not shipping mine to india just into a pint glass 4 weeks later.

sorry making trouble again.
cheers jayse.


----------



## big d (14/11/03)

spot on jayse
stuff tradition
if ya dont tweak it some what how the hell ya gonna come up with something different that may take ya fancy.
sorry jm but sometimes ya gotta go over the boundaries to see what you come up with.
my thoughts anyway

cheers 
big d


----------



## kook (15/11/03)

JM, these are "American" IPAs, not English IPAs.

If you check out all the American styled IPAs theyre much darker and *much* hoppier than the English ones. Theyre usually drunk fresh too, to bring out the copious hop flavour from rediculous IBUs. Some of them even use fresh hops literally picked same-day. Theyre not traditional English IPAs, theyre "American" IPAs.

I'm not looking for a mellow beer with this. I'll be kegging it after 3 weeks in secondary. I want something that will whack me in the face with hops, and get me plastered in the process  Should scare my mates a little too.

Btw, some commercial examples of these big American IPAs are:

Stone Ruination IPA
Three Floyds Dreadnaught Imperial IPA
Dogfish Head 90minute IPA
Rogue Imperial Pale Ale

The Ratebeer guys refer to them as "Imperial" or "Double" IPAs.


----------



## Jazman (15/11/03)

hey guys the monk does experments and does brews which arnt the norm all you need to do id read his posts from other forums


----------



## GMK (17/11/03)

Kook

Try adding 50 gms of Belgian Candi Suagar and/or 150gms of dark brown sugar.

This should add a greater depth of flavour and complexity.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kook (17/11/03)

Cheers Ken, I've got some billingtons light brown muscovado, I might add 100-200g of that


----------



## GMK (17/11/03)

kook said:


> Cheers Ken, I've got some billingtons light brown muscovado, I might add 100-200g of that


 Hi Kook,

OKay, I will bite.....

What is billingtons light brown muscovado?

Are they grapes?


----------



## kook (17/11/03)

Light brown "natural unrefined" cane sugar


----------

